# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Backdoor

## Reisende20

Hi

I got from somewhere this nice backdoor trojan. I run different anti-virus-programmes, but none of this could delete it at all. 
Is there possibility to desinfect my system? Attached you will find the LOG of KASPERSKY ANTI REMOVAL TOOL.

THANK YOU!

----------

